# bear bait honey



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Melter Honey


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Melter Honey


makes since. It's run very hot thus the dark molases color.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You also might consider this. As a bear hunter myself, I often use honey on baits. I burn it to make it more of an attractant to the bears. The smell of burnt honey carries a lot further than plain ole honey.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I have heard of this tenbears with our game laws in pa I have yet to try it


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

johnbeejohn said:


> I have heard of this tenbears with our game laws in pa I have yet to try it


Off topic but, I doubt we will ever see baiting in Pa. but many states allow it. Maine with their short bait only season is a dandy place to Bait.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

If you guys consider yourselves hunters, why do you bait them instead of hunting them? Are you talking about problem bears that need to be killed?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Camp9 said:


> He made the commet that my bees were over eating on his bait pile this fall. Said the guy he gets it from has barrels of it. Where does this honey come from? Any thoughts on this stuff?


Wonderful. Someone is feeding your bees honey from an unknown source. Are you okay with that? I wouldn't be.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Fivej said:


> If you guys consider yourselves hunters, why do you bait them instead of hunting them?


Around here, where baiting is legal, the object is to fill the freezer and control the population, not simply larking about in the woods or some silly 'test of skill'. Observing the bears at the bait site also allows one to avoid leaving cubs orphaned.

I'm guessing that you don't think that's very 'sporting'. Maybe we should be restricted to only taking them with a Buck 110 folding knife too?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Around here, where baiting is legal, the object is to fill the freezer and control the population, not simply larking about in the woods or some silly 'test of skill'. Observing the bears at the bait site also allows one to avoid leaving cubs orphaned.
> 
> I'm guessing that you don't think that's very 'sporting'. Maybe we should be restricted to only taking them with a Buck 110 folding knife too?


I have killed 3 pa black bears just wandering around aimlessly 
Baiting would be nice if I were allowed to do so but I think I'm doing pretty good without it for only hunting bears for 5 years now


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

johnbeejohn said:


> I have killed 3 pa black bears just wandering around aimlessly
> Baiting would be nice if I were allowed to do so but I think I'm doing pretty good without it for only hunting bears for 5 years now


Yep, I have one wandering around near me, wife got a picture of it last year. So far it's been staying mostly just north of me, destroying bird feeders and raiding garbage, but my neighbor across the road saw it behind his house once.

I'd really rather not have to kill it, but I keep a pistol on me and a rifle loaded up in the house...the dog will let me know if it comes around and she hears it or gets a whiff of it...but the odds are probably half-good that if it does show up, I might not be around or we'll be asleep.

Personally, I'm not really a hunter (except for bushy-tail tree rats) but I have nothing against the folks who fill the freezer with wild game...there's a bit of it in my freezer as well (though I didn't kill it). If I were of a mind to take a deer or turkey, I could do it from my front porch. I'm sure that some folks wouldn't consider that 'sporting' either, but it wouldn't be for 'sport'. There are a lot of relatively poor folk in this state, and deer, moose, turkey and bear can really make a difference in the food budget. But if the financial situation here doesn't get better soon I may be needing to add more to my freezer that doesn't come in a styrofoam tray wrapped with plastic...and if that means just sticking the rifle out the window, so be it. I won't care if someone thinks it isn't 'sporting' because I don't go 'stalking and trailing'.

Some folks around here even maintain 'feedlots', a bit of land planted with stuff that deer like, to more or less guarantee that there are some around. I don't have to go to that trouble, they are attracted to my place naturally, a herd of 8 passed through yesterday morning. I started planting an apple orchard a couple of years ago, the deer decimated half of it- a lot of money and a lot of labor gone.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

buckwheat honey is very dark and thick


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Around here, where baiting is legal, the object is to fill the freezer and control the population, not simply larking about in the woods or some silly 'test of skill'. Observing the bears at the bait site also allows one to avoid leaving cubs orphaned.
> 
> I'm guessing that you don't think that's very 'sporting'. Maybe we should be restricted to only taking them with a Buck 110 folding knife too?


In Vt, it will get you a $2,000.00 fine and a 1 yr loss of all hunting privileges here for your 1st offense. And no, I don't think it is very sporting, nor do any hunters I know.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I've talked to a beekeeper from vermont who the game commission allowed him to shoot 2 black bears HIMSELF that were after his bees


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

In Vermont, you are allowed to kill a bear that is destroying your hives. But, you have to catch them in the act. You can't hunt for the bear, after the fact, and shoot the first bear you see.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya he said he shot them while they were after his hives in his yard 
I have a feeling in pa if u called the game commission id have a turf time just to get them to come and shoot it themselves 
I have the 410 loaded in closet to pepper there buts at 80 yards


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Fivej said:


> In Vt, it will get you a $2,000.00 fine and a 1 yr loss of all hunting privileges here for your 1st offense. And no, I don't think it is very sporting, nor do any hunters I know.


And bow hunters don't think gun hunters are as sporting as they are either. How about hounds? Are they alright for bear hunting? They hunt deer in Florida with hounds, are you OK with that? Different states have different laws. As long as you are following the laws I think it is great. I choose to hunt with some legal methods and not others, it doesn't make me any more sporting than the other guy using legal methods.

To keep this on topic I had never thought about potentially spreading disease. I am not sure it makes apiaries any more attractive to bears, they seem to be attracted to hives where baiting isn't legal.

Tom


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

TWall said:


> To keep this on topic I had never thought about potentially spreading disease. I am not sure it makes apiaries any more attractive to bears, they seem to be attracted to hives where baiting isn't legal.
> 
> Tom


It has crossed my mind that my bees are feeding on something that might cause problems, but there's all kids of stuff out there that I think could cause problems. I've seen this honey, and have no idea where it came from. The seller gets it by the semi load in barrels. I'd rather have my bees foraging on this stuff than some BT corn pollen.


----------

